# Delta 1950's 4" Jointer - Rebuild



## cajunpen

What a deal you got - you did a great job on the restore - looks great. Hope you enjoy using it.


----------



## Woodchuck1957

I have one of those jointers also, looks exactly like that one, but complete with the dust chute and the metal rod switch linkage. It took me several years to find one complete. Gotta luv old American iron. Nice score Gary.


----------



## GaryK

Cute little thing! Does look very well built.

Good deal.


----------



## Blake

These are great little old Jointers. We've got one of these in our shop right now that is in dire need of some TLC. You just inspired me to take it home and give it some. I love restoring old machines like these! Beautiful job you did.


----------



## AdkWoodworker

Thanks for the comments, everyone. Runs like a top - I just couldn't bring myself to getting an offshore import made of aluminum!

If I ever decide to upgrade, I hope I've done my part to be sure this guy is around for another 70 years!!


----------



## flippinfred

I have one just like it! Bought it 2 years ago for $65 from an older gent in Mt. Home, AR who was getting
too feeble to play in the shop anymore. I've had an OLD Buffalo Forge drill press for 40 years that has to date
from the 30's or 40's, my bandsaw is a 1971 Craftsman! Love those old tools.


----------



## davedairplane

I was given one just like it with the dust shute and metal rod switch linkage. It has served me well for years. Yours looks a lot better-nice job. I need to find new blades for it, any ideas? Also, mine is missing the guard. I'm looking for one, if anyone has an extra.


----------



## Darell

I got one of these from my dad years ago. Mod. No. on mine is 37-290. I cleaned it up about 3 years ago. Still has original paint. Installed new bearings and had the cutter head glass blasted to clean it up. Bad thing about that was that the threads on the bolts that hold the blades were about gone due to rust and no longer exist so I can't change blades unless I can find new parts. Blades are so old and brittle that you can visibly see wear after a few boards are run through. I know some parts are still available from Delto Rockwell for this jointer but don't know if they have those bolts & nuts.. At the time I called they had one cutter head left and wanted $500 for it. I've since upgraded to a 6" Jet but still have this one. I even have the original manual and parts list. Someday I'll find it a new home with someone who will appreciate it and use it.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thats a nice jointer.


----------



## randy57

Hi everyone…
New to this site…have a question about the 4" jointer refurb…what "color" paint did you use on the jointer ? Have purchased a few HOMECRAFT tools and would like to start my own refurb in the spring (New Hampshire). Have been unable to locate a close "Delta Gray" match. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Randy


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43

Hi Randy,
I have been working on a delta band saw restoration and asked the same question. Here was a good answer

According to the info found on the MS wiki ( http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org ) regarding Delta paint colors ( http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/PaintColorsDelta.ashx ), Sherwin Williams High Seas Gray (#650094014) is pretty much an exact match. Comes in rattle cans for about $5 a piece and is what I used when I restored my Delta BS

Happy restoring!


----------



## cavemancrafting

just bought one today. $100.00. Been needing a stand jointer for a while but I didn't want to blow $350 for a toy and $1000.00 for one with a cast iron fence. Cannot wait to get this thing home and get her cleaned up and start making some chips!


----------



## Joliet

Gary, I have what i believe is the same jointer from my dad. I need to replace the wheel that attaches to the blade. Any suggestions? Your rehab looks sweet.


----------



## skeebo

I just bought a Rockwell-Delta Homecraft 4 in. jointer. Need to replace the cutters but do not have the open end, thin wrench to move the cutterhead blade fastening screws.
Where might I get the wrench?


----------



## AdkWoodworker

I would suggest just buying a wrench to fit and grinding it thinner on disk or belt sander.


----------

